# Missing 15 year old dog - Northamptonshire



## gordeeto (May 21, 2013)

Just saw a posting on Facebook regarding this lost dog - female Jack Russell cross - DogLost - Lost: Black And White Jack Russell Cross Female In Central (NN3) 'SALLY' 54131.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Do hope they find her, must be awful for her owner not knowing where she is.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Poor dog, poor family. I hope that she comes home soon.


----------

